# What tubing for flower beds future irrigation?



## D4R3K68 (May 5, 2020)

Hello,

I am new to this forum. Just finished building the house and now on to landscaping. I will most likely be here often with questions but also will try to give my input on stuff i have knowledge and experience.

My builder is currently building raised planters around the house that will be surrounded with pavers and not accessible for installing irrigation tubing in future. I would like to run the tubbing now. I am attaching a cropped image of an area that i have questions about. I drew black lines(tubing) to give you an idea where I want them.



1. Drip irrigation or mist?
2.What kind of tubing for those runs? Poly?
3. What size of tubing?
4. Is it ok to run it how I drew it?

I was researching and saw something called poly riser flex pipe 1/2 in. Would that be suitable for those runs and later just tap in to main pipes?I just want to prepare so later there is no problems.

Thank you,
Darek


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Looks like the perfect setup for drip, but at this point it doesn't really matter. Just get some pipes of some kind into those areas before it gets closed up and is inaccessible. 1/2" might work, but why not just go up to 3/4" and never worry about it. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in, but if not I'd recommend either 160 psi polyethylene (poly) pipe or schedule 40 pvc pressure pipe. Just get something in there now and worry about the actual irrigation part (dripline, bubblers, sprayers, etc.) later. Don't let the hole close up on you...


----------



## D4R3K68 (May 5, 2020)

TSGarp007 said:


> Looks like the perfect setup for drip, but at this point it doesn't really matter. Just get some pipes of some kind into those areas before it gets closed up and is inaccessible. 1/2" might work, but why not just go up to 3/4" and never worry about it. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in, but if not I'd recommend either 160 psi polyethylene (poly) pipe or schedule 40 pvc pressure pipe. Just get something in there now and worry about the actual irrigation part (dripline, bubblers, sprayers, etc.) later. Don't let the hole close up on you...


Thank for your input. Flower beds were getting closed up today so had to make a quick move. I bought 1" poly pipe and ran them like i drew on the plan. Probably didn't have to create a thread for this question but with little knowledege I wanted to do it right.


----------

